# 2020 National



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Now that entries have closed for 2019- the 2020 National Specialty will be in Ocala, FL at this site: https://worldequestriancenter.com/locations/ocala-florida/

Watch upcoming news on this page:
https://www.facebook.com/events/371953923580367/ 
I don't know if you have to 'join' the pages- setting up FB pages is not my forte..
but even if you do- do it!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this Robin  The links work and all I had to do was click on 'Join' and that was that. Really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's been like Christmas here as of late- I had asked donors to the raffle to wait till end summer to start sending stuff- and UPS and FedEX come every day now. It's so exciting! And I have never had raffle tickets printed before- that was fun (not really- I took like 25 screen shots probably to hear 'change that comma' or 'add in 'beautiful Ceiba' instead of just PR (or spell out Puerto Rico)) and now am stapling them in groups of 10 to send to CA or check out to people who want to sell them. We'll use that money (since the PR vaca is being [email protected] the HT in Feb) to fill out the raffle for what I can't get donated like an ultrasound or progesterone machine, etc. Tell your friends to join! I just added my BOD for MidFl and hope it gets tons of followers. I mistakenly made it closed instead of public so now I have to wait 28 days to change that or hope that folks follow it. THEREs an area young people are great at- FB.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Now that entries have closed for 2019- the 2020 National Specialty will be in Ocala, FL at this site: https://worldequestriancenter.com/locations/ocala-florida/
> 
> Watch upcoming news on this page:
> https://www.facebook.com/events/371953923580367/ and (my baby)
> ...


I would love to go to one of these. Do they ever do grooming instruction at these?

Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You would be bowled over- sometimes Christensen has demos of grooming technique, I dk if anyone else does- but nothing could stop you going through the grooming area and just watching. It's in LA this year- MUCH closer to you than FL! 
Go! It's fun!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> You would be bowled over- sometimes Christensen has demos of grooming technique, I dk if anyone else does- but nothing could stop you going through the grooming area and just watching. It's in LA this year- MUCH closer to you than FL!
> Go! It's fun!


Thanks. I am going to make it a goal to get to one of these. Wish I could do LA but this fall is booked up for me at work 

Jules


----------

